# Indian police vision-2025



## hayathmail (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi friends... I just want ur opinion/ ideas or views to improve police system... Weather it may be traffic, home guards,armed reserve or general police.. Please send your ideas how our indian police should be in the year 2025..


----------



## digit.sh (Dec 12, 2012)

hayathmail said:


> Hi friends... I just want ur opinion/ ideas or views to improve police system... Weather it may be traffic, home guards,armed reserve or general police.. Please send your ideas how our indian police should be in the year 2025..



Get the basics right. 
Make them excersize regularly(to trim the extremely oversized pot belly).
Train them on the basics(like, at a football ground, instead of enjoying tha game, they should keep a hawk eye towards the gallery to see who is throwing what).
Arrange for harsh punishment if an officer refuse to accept FIR.
Make sure no call to a PS gets unanswered 24/7.

And many more.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 21, 2012)

set up a comprehensive and quick system to combat mobile phone theft instead of shrugging it off as a petty crime 
increase engagement with senior citizens
openly treat criminals better than they deserve, as against thrashing and abusing suspects, sometimes in front of media

and 2025 so... non lethal weapons ?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 23, 2012)

Stop political interference in police working. Will help a lot.


----------

